
Appian Has Crossed $1B Valuation - corbinpage
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/01/08/appian-crosses-1-billion-valuation/
======
corbinpage
Although I hate that an "internal valuation" of $1B is used as a major
milestone, I think Appian is quite a solid company and really like the
Atlassian comparison.

They have a WYSIWYG UI-based coding tool that is "code once" and available on
web, iOS, and Android with no additional work. Some of those features are
lightyears ahead of the JS communities.

